# Abandon or Hold on?



## X0LARIUM (Oct 3, 2017)

I am sorry for posting this here as I didn't see a Q&A section. Now that MS has killed Spotify + Groove Music, what exactly is going on? IN fact, I just want to know if anyone else is, like me, thinking of letting Windows 10 Mobile go? I am frankly tired of them stalling all the good things that are actually freely available on other platforms. I am talking about apps like Flipboard etc. 

What's next? Insta? WhatsApp? It has now come to a point where even an expensive flagship is nothing more than a paper-weight. 

When you ask that arrogant Nawzil on FB, the smart-ass laughs at you and sinkers at you as if holding some precious information that is going to magically transform your life. 

Anyways, I will not make this a hate-thread and want to focus on the way ahead. Is it a kill and abandon mission? Or walk on and see?


----------



## dape16 (Oct 3, 2017)

Windows 10 Mobile is clearly facing the same fate as Windows RT. No offical statement from MS that it will be abandoned, but no new devices is coming, no new apps and current apps is losing support. And the OS itself has not seen any new features for a long time, still missing night mode and bluetooth has been buggy for years.


----------



## sensboston (Oct 3, 2017)

dape16 said:


> Windows 10 Mobile is clearly facing the same fate as Windows RT. No offical statement from MS that it will be abandoned, but no new devices is coming, no new apps and current apps is losing support. And the OS itself has not seen any new features for a long time, still missing night mode and bluetooth has been buggy for years.

Click to collapse



You forgot to add to this list: Bill Gates told to the Fox News reporter, he switched to Android 

Looks like it's time to say "Bye bye, Windows Mobile"...


----------



## X0LARIUM (Oct 4, 2017)

sensboston said:


> You forgot to add to this list: Bill Gates told to the Fox News reporter, he switched to Android
> 
> Looks like it's time to say "Bye bye, Windows Mobile"...

Click to collapse




haha..I read that too. I don't care much about what Billy uses. I need to know if it is time to jump ship? Or is something really remarkable just round the corner. Which I honestly doubt. But the devs here at XDA were making some really good progress hacking Lumia. But this too has been a silent room for a long time. So are the senior devs here too given up?


----------



## sensboston (Oct 4, 2017)

My next phone OS definitely will NOT be from Microsoft.

P.S. I've got free LG X charge from Xfinity Mobile (also with free unlimited calls/SMS) and now I understand what I really need (I mean incredible battery life). Unfortunately this X charge has an awful camera (like most of LG budget handsets). So, I hope, someone will release similar phone with good modern camera(s) and same (or more powerful) battery, with similar power savings.


----------



## djtonka (Oct 5, 2017)

X0LARIUM said:


> ... But the devs here at XDA were making some really good progress hacking Lumia. ..

Click to collapse



So point it.  There is no progress, there is no need for it because no new OS futures or system capabilities. OK, I will pay someone to make 950 bootloader unlocked and change the system font...nothing more. Give a break


----------



## winphouser (Oct 8, 2017)

X0LARIUM said:


> Anyways, I will not make this a hate-thread and want to focus on the way ahead. Is it a kill and abandon mission? Or walk on and see?

Click to collapse



For me, the choice is sad but easy: I like Windows phones and dislike Android and iOS. I expect to stay until they no longer provide security updates.

I'm not optimistic about the future of Windows on phones yet the options I know of seem worse.

Your responsibilities are to yourself and it's not as if you are only allowed to switch once. What works best for you at this time?


----------



## X0LARIUM (Oct 9, 2017)

winphouser said:


> For me, the choice is sad but easy: I like Windows phones and dislike Android and iOS. I expect to stay until they no longer provide security updates.
> 
> I'm not optimistic about the future of Windows on phones yet the options I know of seem worse.
> 
> Your responsibilities are to yourself and it's not as if you are only allowed to switch once. What works best for you at this time?

Click to collapse



Thank you for your reply my friend. Something very strange happened yesterday. I shifted to my Nexus 6 after 2 weeks of usage of my Lumia 950XL. And the moment I turned it on, something hit me hard. I missed my Lumia. I dragged my feet through the day with my Android device. And what did I do the moment I reached home? I ripped open my Lumia, put my SIM in and fired it on immediately. 

This has never happened before. I used to have cravings for using my Lumia in the past. The simplicity, the speed, the security. All of it. I however never swapped my SIM in a day's time ever before. And now I don't feel like going back to my Nexus at all. Though it isn't laggy in anyway with (Stock 7.1.1). I just felt a kind of aversion to it. 

What works for me? Lumia hands down. *However*, what worries me is the fact that slowly and steadily, every app will go quiet. It has already started. Flipboard is gone and so are a bunch of others with it.

Feels like MS is on some kind of suicidal mission with WP.


----------



## winphouser (Oct 9, 2017)

*Recent tweets by Joe Belfiore:*

https://twitter.com/joebelfiore/status/917071857370595328

We have tried VERY HARD to incent app devs. Paid money.. wrote apps 4 them.. but volume of users is too low for most companies to invest. ​
https://twitter.com/joebelfiore/status/917071399541391360

Of course we'll continue to support the platform.. bug fixes, security updates, etc. But building new features/hw aren't the focus.​


----------



## X0LARIUM (Oct 10, 2017)

winphouser said:


> *Recent tweets by Joe Belfiore:*
> 
> https://twitter.com/joebelfiore/status/917071857370595328
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea I read. All the news blog channels are declaring the OS dead, RIP and what not. However, as long as the basic apps like WhatsApp and Insta work, we are good. Otherwise it would be seriously crippling. Even then, I don't think I would sell my 950XL.


----------



## Donz7733 (Oct 11, 2017)

Same here. Will stay with my Lumia 730 until basic apps are alive. Just feels so bad to move to other platforms after using windows mobile  
Even planning to upgrade to an used 1520.
(Have a Nexus 5 for backup)


----------



## droid_ulti (Oct 11, 2017)

hold , windows phone 10 still works good and bug fixes on the way .


----------



## nate0 (Oct 16, 2017)

X0LARIUM said:


> Yea I read. All the news blog channels are declaring the OS dead, RIP and what not. However, as long as the basic apps like WhatsApp and Insta work, we are good. Otherwise it would be seriously crippling. Even then, I don't think I would sell my 950XL.

Click to collapse



The UWP apps with mobile support should continue to get updates and work on mobile for a while (2+ years or more) unless a developer pulls the app.  The legacy apps will eventually expire off...So unless you are gung-ho crazy over certain media  apps (because Groove is dying) or want a Google store experience for some reason, there is no need to move to another hand set platform over apps.  However folks should do what works best for them...I personally still find Android somewhat unintuitive so even though the huge amount of apps is there I still only use a handful.  I am planning on buying a VZW Elite X3 soon and use that while waiting to see if Microsoft is really aiming for an Andromeda device with Windows Core OS.


----------



## X0LARIUM (Oct 16, 2017)

nate0 said:


> The UWP apps with mobile support should continue to get updates and work on mobile for a while (2+ years or more) unless a developer pulls the app.  The legacy apps will eventually expire off...So unless you are gung-ho crazy over certain media  apps (because Groove is dying) or want a Google store experience for some reason, there is no need to move to another hand set platform over apps.  However folks should do what works best for them...I personally still find Android somewhat unintuitive so even though the huge amount of apps is there I still only use a handful.  I am planning on buying a VZW Elite X3 soon and use that while waiting to see if Microsoft is really aiming for an Andromeda device with Windows Core OS.

Click to collapse



Well. I will be honest. I've jumped ship. I've got myself a Xiaomi Mi Note 2. I am honestly very happy. This is just not done. They have a history of abandoning products and I should have known it. My  bad Microsoft.


----------



## dape16 (Oct 17, 2017)

So much bluetooth problems with Windows 10 Mobile, since the it was released. I can't understand that Microsoft never have and never will fix it.


----------



## augustinionut (Oct 17, 2017)

I have no problem at all-


----------



## dape16 (Oct 18, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> I have no problem at all-

Click to collapse



With Bluetooth? If I stream music from Spotify or Groove with Bluetooth and try to use the device at the same time, like open the Maps app, the sound will start to stutter or the sound quality will turn bad. Sometimes it also just stops playing, and I have to wait for the music app to reload before it opens.

Sometimes Bluetooth does not auto connect, sometimes it can't connect at all and I have to restart phone.

Reading the MS feedback forums it seems like the Bluetooth problems affect all devices and all versions of W10M.


----------



## augustinionut (Oct 18, 2017)

On witch phone? Mine is 640 xl.


----------



## Donz7733 (Oct 19, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> I have no problem at all-

Click to collapse





augustinionut said:


> On witch phone? Mine is 640 xl.

Click to collapse



Its great if what you are saying is true. I still have Bluetooth issues with my Lumia 730


----------



## dape16 (Oct 19, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> On witch phone? Mine is 640 xl.

Click to collapse



Sorry, I have 950XL.


----------



## augustinionut (Oct 19, 2017)

Im sorry for you


----------



## Fajormein (Nov 3, 2017)

w10m is basically dead atm


----------



## drunknpublic (Dec 7, 2017)

I've been seriously debating about what I should do. I don't want to leave windows. I've held out this long and have never used anything other than windows. I was hoping the xda community would have started cooking up something to save the platform, so I came back here and started reading the threads. I can't even find anything on my hp elite x3! Don't know why. Or find any hope that I can hold out again till the next windows mobile. The worst part is that I'm going to have buy a new android phone, because from what others are saying, it's not worth installing an android rom to a Windows phone.


----------



## dape16 (Dec 7, 2017)

drunknpublic said:


> I've been seriously debating about what I should do. I don't want to leave windows. I've held out this long and have never used anything other than windows. I was hoping the xda community would have started cooking up something to save the platform, so I came back here and started reading the threads. I can't even find anything on my hp elite x3! Don't know why. Or find any hope that I can hold out again till the next windows mobile. The worst part is that I'm going to have buy a new android phone, because from what others are saying, it's not worth installing an android rom to a Windows phone.

Click to collapse



Yes, Microsoft have given up on Windows Mobile. Groove Music is killed and Microsoft recommends Spotify. Spotify has also killed the app on Windows Mobile. Windows Mobile 10 still has severe bugs and is missing features, which will never be fixed.

At the moment there is no way to install an Android ROM on a Windows Mobile and if it ever will be possible I am sure it will not work nearly as good as a true Android phone.

The Nokia 8 is a nice phone with a clean UI and great update support.


----------



## nate0 (Dec 8, 2017)

dape16 said:


> Yes, Microsoft have given up on Windows Mobile. Groove Music is killed and Microsoft recommends Spotify. Spotify has also killed the app on Windows Mobile. Windows Mobile 10 still has severe bugs and is missing features, which will never be fixed.
> 
> At the moment there is no way to install an Android ROM on a Windows Mobile and if it ever will be possible I am sure it will not work nearly as good as a true Android phone.
> 
> The Nokia 8 is a nice phone with a clean UI and great update support.

Click to collapse



Groove works brilliantly as a player continues to get updates too.  Streaming music as a service is what they killed.  The Groove app is actually a well rounded Music Player and I am lucky that is all I really used it for...


----------



## barc0d3 (Feb 1, 2018)

I wish we had the ear of someone from Microsoft.  I bet half of us use Windows mobile phones as hobbyist devices.  I primarily use Android but I picked up an Alcatel Idol 4S on sale for $99.  I have five maybe six other Lumias at the house that I use for media players for the kids.  

I know many of us would love to be QA testers for Windows on Arm.  Microsoft should submit a SKU for 808/810/820 devices to try on.  

I am partially encouraged by the fact that Phone Update was renamed to Windows Update.

And with the work from people like Ben and Gustave...


----------



## Talon Pro (Mar 4, 2018)

barc0d3 said:


> I wish we had the ear of someone from Microsoft.  I bet half of us use Windows mobile phones as hobbyist devices.  I primarily use Android but I picked up an Alcatel Idol 4S on sale for $99.  I have five maybe six other Lumias at the house that I use for media players for the kids.
> 
> I know many of us would love to be QA testers for Windows on Arm.  Microsoft should submit a SKU for 808/810/820 devices to try on.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No ****, with IopTools working, i may fix the usb port on my 810 and see how far i can get it. That was the best Lumia ever. I think 10 would work great on it. Regardless, for me, ill never leave Windows for a phone. If it works and they dont actively block the devices like they did WinMo6x, why would you 'abandon' it??? Hell it seems W10m has finally reached the WinMo6x in terms of hackability, why wait for devs to support it, make our own!


----------



## @atik619 (Mar 4, 2018)

I think windows 10 mobile will rise again if microsoft make the os open source like android. Instead of  killing Windows 10 mobile platform. Make the os open source so that developer can modify the os then people  will taste new feature.


----------



## dape16 (Mar 5, 2018)

@atik619 said:


> I think windows 10 mobile will rise again if microsoft make the os open source like android. Instead of  killing Windows 10 mobile platform. Make the os open source so that developer can modify the os then people  will taste new feature.

Click to collapse



It will unfortunately NEVER happen.


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 5, 2018)

Why not? Unlock bootloader, dump partition, modify, flash partition. That simple.


----------



## dape16 (Mar 5, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> Why not? Unlock bootloader, dump partition, modify, flash partition. That simple.

Click to collapse



MS will never make Windows 10 Mobile open source.


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 5, 2018)

What is open source?


----------



## dape16 (Mar 6, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> What is open source?

Click to collapse



Try Google.


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 6, 2018)

Be more explicit.


----------

